# Jack Crevalle tips



## belly_up (May 10, 2006)

Any tips on catching Jacks in the surf on north beach around port aransas.

Always wanted to catch one just looking for someone with firsthand experience that can give me some tips to increase my odds. Going to be down there for the weekend later in July and figured I'd give it a shot.


----------



## love2fish (May 22, 2004)

Your best bet in Port A is the end of the north or south jetty if you don't have a boat or kayak. Live mullet about 6"-8" would be ideal, but a big tuna popper makes things fun.


----------



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

Best luck on jacks was live pogies. If they can beat the sharks to em.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Love2fish nailed it with mullet and mullet size. I keep a surfrod rigged with a leader attached to an empty PowerAde quart. I wrapped 80 lb. steel leader around the top and crimped it off, with the hook at the end of about 5' feet of leader. I fill it maybe 1/12th full with water and then reattach the lid to the container. The water gives me some weight to get it out to the action when about waist deep. 

I watch the surf and if I ever see Jacks hitting mullet in the surf I grab the surf rod and an eight inch mullet, hook it into the mouth, between the eyes (just to the mouth-side of the eyes) and chunk it. I'd rather hook up and catch a single Jack over a dozen reds. Lots of fight and they are a beautiful fish.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

unless you just luck into one while fishing you need to be very alert to the water. If a school approaches they will pass before you in less thsan a minute so be prepared with bait or plug or spoon at hand and ready to go... when they are schooling and running baitfish they will hit just about anything you put in front of them. The key is getting in front of them because they come and go very fast


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't know where home is for you, but I would just wait until October when the surf is down to around 70-72 degrees, and hit Surfside the second day after a front. The jacks and bull redfish push the menhaden up on the beach, and catching a jack is absolutely a given. The beachfront often looks like depth charges blowing up all down the beach where the jacks are hammering on hand-sized menhaden.

Take a cast net, catch some menhaden, and hook one through the eyes (or better yet, through the black spot), and free line it in the surf. It won't take long if the jacks are there, and you have a better than 50/50 chance at a really big bull redfish as well.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I think I caught a jack with very little effort as I was working on another rod and when I turned back to look for my rod and reel they were long gone.


----------

